# Rod Show Meet-up



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, who's going? Will be heading down Saturday morning with the wife. 

I haven't gone so I'm not familiar with the convention center, so can anyone recommend a spot for P&S folks to meet up?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah, I would also like some details on this event, I would like to go.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be there also, havent been to the center either, but Im sure someone will chime in. Im looking foward to the show, and meeting some people from here
Here is a link outfishing http://home.earthlink.net/~icrbe/


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> yeah, I would also like some details on this event, I would like to go.


http://home.earthlink.net/~icrbe/ - Tac beat me to it. 

Tac, you can't miss me. I'm 6'10" and will probably be the tallest person there.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

How many people are staying overnight? I think I will get a hotel even though its only 45 min from my house, maybe we can find a place to eat or something, I will have my 8yr old with me so no bars please.Bastardo, i would say look for me, but Im just your average 5'10" overweight white guy.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

We'll be staying overnight since it's a 4 hour plus drive.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wish I could make it. Hour and a half for me.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

tac and bass, thanks. yeah, 4.5 hours for me, wish I could give someone money and let them pick me up some stuff, heck the money I will save at the show will not out weigh the gas it takes me to get there, better re-think this one.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Two or three of us...*

From Raleigh will be there. I'll be wearing a blue CCA shirt with a red drum on the pocket.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

well I plan on picking up enough for several people outfishing. I have already ordered enough thread to last a lifetime, I will be offering some up on here since I had to order full box quantities


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I want a cheap surf blank as this will be one of my first builds, I do not have the experience yet to dump a whole lot of money into a set up I am going to try to build, from what I hear it is more daunting than anything.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Meet up*



Tacpayne said:


> ...i would say look for me, but Im just your average 5'10" overweight white guy.



You know how many of us that describes?

Sounds like you and I are twins....You from Wilmington?

My brother and I will be there early Satuday as well. I'll probably be wearing some brown Dickies Jeans. I might find a sticker that says Island Tackle and Hardware if I can remember, Ill wear that so you can know its me.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Making a weekend of it..staying 2 nights. I'll sport a brown Tradewinds Tackle shirt on Saturday.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll be there as well


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn, Wilmington is gonna be empty with y'all coming to High Point.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Leaving in the morning to head down. I'll ask every tall guy I see if he is basstardo


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hollybrooke said:


> Leaving in the morning to head down. I'll ask every tall guy I see if he is basstardo


Instead of where's Waldo, it'll be Where's Basstardo? 

Seriously, I'm not hard to find in a crowd.  If you can't find me in a crowd you need to get your eyes checked. lol


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*tard...Is that you?*




Hollybrooke said:


> Leaving in the morning to head down. I'll ask every tall guy I see if he is basstardo



THat you tard? How about you sir?.....


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

*show*

10 min drive for me .WRI showdown shirt mirrolure hat large ******* under hat


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> I want a cheap surf blank as this will be one of my first builds, I do not have the experience yet to dump a whole lot of money into a set up I am going to try to build, from what I hear it is more daunting than anything.


I wouldn't worry too much about that. I rebuild the first 2 that I made after improving the skills. So the blank isn't done after building on it and stripping a blank is another new and fun skill to learn. But you can typically find some decent deals on blanks there. 

The best thing about the rod show is the training seminars. They're invaluable to a beginner and will get you well ahead on the learning curve. You'll get a chance to meet and talk with some of the best builders in the industry. Many of the book and video authors are there. The amount of talent present is simply insane. 

All that said, I won't be going this year  My current job ends 3/31 and I haven't got anything lined up yet. So I'm saving the coin even though I have several interviews in the works. But with a kid in the oven, I can't risk blowing the money on a hobby, even an incredibly addicting and rewarding one


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Yahoo, I'm going to the show after all! I'm the fat guy in a hat.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks skunk, with all _that_ said, I will be there, if I can find someone to split the gas...... I will be the short young guy with an incredible tan, prolly a pink or blue columbia shirt, or maybe a bills custom reels shirt, gotta hook bill up with some free advertising.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Firespyder7 said:


> THat you tard? How about you sir?.....


LMAO Im going to try that one and see how it works


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone else going to the reception tonight, I wasnt going to, but the chance to win a renzetti made me get off my lazy a$$ and decide to go anyway. BTW Im staying at the Hotel High Point, accross the street from the showplace, I will be wearing a yellow polo shirt and will probably have my 8yr old son with me on sat.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

My plans have changed, going fishing now instead, Im gonna try to get up early sunday and try to get there.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> My plans have changed, going fishing now instead, Im gonna try to get up early sunday and try to get there.


This means there are fish somewhere


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Indeed it does friend.......*



Jebson38 said:


> This means there are fish somewhere


I'm not looking to be on any sand though. that will be in a couple more weeks.....You know where to look.


----------

